# I'm about to order my first road bike in 1 hour, need Suggestions.



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok guys I need help right now. 

Based on the specs of these 3 bikes which would you say is the best buy for someone new to cycling? (In 1 hour the order will be placed.... I will order the Gravity Ave B if nobody replies based on reviews I've read) :blush2:

2013 Dawes Lightning Sport AL
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/lt_sport_al_xiii.htm

Gravity Avenue B
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/avenue_b.htm

2012 Windsor Wellington 1.0
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/wellington1_IX.htm



I know some of you are rich or have extra money to spend on expensive bikes, but I'm 19 years old, a student, and work part-time on a minimum wage job. I know someone will suggest I save up more, or that I buy a used bike, but this is what I wanna do 
Of course I will upgrade someday in the future, but I want to get out there now!... Cycling is something I see myself doing forever (believe it or not) and I need to begin somewhere.

So can anyone help me out based on the 3 bikes...Which would you choose? 

Thanks guys


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

For $40 more you can upgrade a Shimano drivetrain with brifters rather than Microshift stem/downtube shifting. 

However, if you're locked into those three options I'd go with the Avenue B.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like you've already made up your mind. Best of luck.


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> For $40 more you can upgrade a Shimano drivetrain with brifters rather than Microshift stem/downtube shifting.
> 
> However, if you're locked into those three options I'd go with the Avenue B.


'

Thanks! So with the Avenue B., because of it's "Microshifters" (which I have no clue what that is) is there no way this can be upgraded once I realize the significance of this?


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

Opus51569 said:


> Sounds like you've already made up your mind. Best of luck.


Thanks man! But no suggestion between the 3?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Jiggy said:


> Thanks man! But no suggestion between the 3?


The best way to get someone to follow your advice is to find out what they want to do... and advise them to do that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jiggy said:


> ... no suggestions between the 3?


The one that suites your intended uses, fits the best and rides/ handles the way you like.


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

I just ordered the bike. Now is the beginning of a new chapter in my life. I have much to learn, and much to experience. I do not feel my purchase is a mistake,as I said it is only the beginning.
Thank you guys.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jiggy said:


> I just ordered the bike. Now is the beginning of a new chapter in my life. I have much to learn, and much to experience. I do not feel my purchase is a mistake,as I said it is only the beginning.
> Thank you guys.


Congrats and good luck. I hope it works out for you....


----------



## crudad (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats. I too just purchased my first road bike but did it through my LBS. There were definitely advantages like being able to ride bikes in all different price ranges. The downside of that is the more expensive bikes definitely "feel" better, as they should. I ended up going middle of the road from the bikes I road. I didn't ride a carbon bike because it wasn't in my budget for the first bike.


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

crudad said:


> Congrats. I too just purchased my first road bike but did it through my LBS. There were definitely advantages like being able to ride bikes in all different price ranges. The downside of that is the more expensive bikes definitely "feel" better, as they should. I ended up going middle of the road from the bikes I road. I didn't ride a carbon bike because it wasn't in my budget for the first bike.


That's awesome man! Congrats! :thumbsup: Unfortunately for me there was NOTHING at my LBS in my price range...I also checked craigslist and not much there fit my price range. Well there were some bikes that did...but people will talk down on it regardless of what it is.

It's sucks because when you come ask for advice on bike forums they tell you EVERYTHING is bad... Unless you're buying a $5,000+ Cannondale or Felt bike from your LBS someone will always say why you shouldn't get the bike.

If you say you're buying the bike online... It's bad cause you can't try it out in real life. 
If you say you're buying an entry level bike...it's too cheap
If you say you're buying a used bike from craigslist someone will say it's a bad idea because there could be problems with it...or the person from Craigslist could be a serial killer. I just got fed up and bought a bike... I figure I'll learn as I go. 

By the way what kind of bike did you get?


----------



## crudad (Jul 18, 2012)

Jiggy said:


> That's awesome man! Congrats! :thumbsup: Unfortunately for me there was NOTHING at my LBS in my price range...I also checked craigslist and not much there fit my price range. Well there were some bikes that did...but people will talk down on it regardless of what it is.
> 
> It's sucks because when you come ask for advice on bike forums they tell you EVERYTHING is bad... Unless you're buying a $5,000+ Cannondale or Felt bike from your LBS someone will always say why you shouldn't get the bike.
> 
> ...


Have to start somewhere, as they say. 

I ended up getting a Specialized Secteur Sport. So far I love it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

OP - which bike did you get?

FWIW, I "de-evolved" my commuter to downtube shifters recently. I can afford more expensive if I want it, but on a bike that's supposed to save me money, integrated shifters don't improve the bike's ability to do its job.


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

Jiggy said:


> It's sucks because when you come ask for advice on bike forums they tell you EVERYTHING is bad... Unless you're buying a $5,000+ Cannondale or Felt bike from your LBS someone will always say why you shouldn't get the bike.


You have to learn to filter out the noise of people concerning information that's negative or counter-productive to your own learning process. Most mean well but keep in mind in years to come that you too could be "that" person harping on $5k equipment.

The most important thing right now is riding the piss out of the bike and enjoy yourself out there. Always aim for the enjoyment, its a great sport.

Congratulations.


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

Eretz said:


> You have to learn to filter out the noise of people concerning information that's negative or counter-productive to your own learning process. Most mean well but keep in mind in years to come that you too could be "that" person harping on $5k equipment.
> 
> The most important thing right now is riding the piss out of the bike and enjoy yourself out there. Always aim for the enjoyment, its a great sport.
> 
> Congratulations.



Thanks! Yeah you're right, I know people only mean well. It's just hard for one to decipher which information to take heed too when there are so many conflicting opinions on bike options. 6 people say "Buy this kind of bike from here!", 11 other people say "Do not buy that bike, ESPECIALLY from there!", 4 people say "You need another $5k- $15k bro". It can be a bit daunting! :blush2:




AndrwSwitch said:


> OP - which bike did you get?
> 
> FWIW, I "de-evolved" my commuter to downtube shifters recently. I can afford more expensive if I want it, but on a bike that's supposed to save me money, integrated shifters don't improve the bike's ability to do its job.



I got the Gravity Ave B.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

stick to what you like.. not everyone has the same budget when starting out..

even if you were spending $5,000 someone would still say that for $1200 more you should upgrade or get a ........

i know you're excited about your first purchase... it's a nice bike.. 

the main things is to get out there ride and support the sport..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Jiggy said:


> I got the Gravity Ave B.


I'll be curious to hear how you like it when you get it.

My brother just ordered a singlespeed from bikesdirect. Hasn't showed up yet...


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I'll be curious to hear how you like it when you get it.
> 
> My brother just ordered a singlespeed from bikesdirect. Hasn't showed up yet...



I'll make a thread about it with pics and stuff.. Maybe a video as well.
I don't feel I can do an actual "review" because this will be my first road bike so I don't feel I'll have the expertise to do that, but I will tell if it rides nice. 

It will be here tomorrow. It was supposed to be here today, but nobody was at my house to do the signature for UPS. I must say they shipped & delivered QUICKLY. I made the order on July 20th, and it's already here.



drodrigueznyc said:


> stick to what you like.. not everyone has the same budget when starting out..
> 
> even if you were spending $5,000 someone would still say that for $1200 more you should upgrade or get a ........
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Why was there such a big rush to decide in 1 hr? 

Anyway, I bought a bike from them 4 years ago. Glad I did. Great prices. Last month, after 4 YEARS of deciding, I upgraded the framest. Spent 4 years in also deciding whcih seat to get. Ordered it last weekend. No rush. Good luck!


----------



## Michael Weston (Jul 19, 2012)

Jiggy said:


> That's awesome man! Congrats! :thumbsup: Unfortunately for me there was NOTHING at my LBS in my price range...I also checked craigslist and not much there fit my price range. Well there were some bikes that did...but people will talk down on it regardless of what it is.
> 
> It's sucks because when you come ask for advice on bike forums they tell you EVERYTHING is bad... Unless you're buying a $5,000+ Cannondale or Felt bike from your LBS someone will always say why you shouldn't get the bike.
> 
> ...


I ran into the same issue on RBR forums with negative comments. I wanted specific advice on components on a BD bike and got some flack about the company and not using an LBS, but eventually guys who were willing to help stepped up and answered most of my questions. Biking is a strange culture to me. When I started in golf, I never had anyone look down on me because of what kind of clubs I bought or from where.

Hopefully the riding community will be more forgiving and tolerant of what I wanted to do with my own money. If not, I guess I will ride a lot by myself which will suck. I used to piss away so much money on golf, that this may actually be a cheaper hobby. But maybe not.


----------

